# Happy 420. My 7th year at MP.  Dr Robert present Kush 4 less 421 4 mystery seeds 3rdg



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello.  Every month im sowing one group and harvesting another group this is my 3rd group.   God has been good to me so i can now grow weed 24/7 lol I love it.    

Info strain: ?   Na
Seeds are gift from a friend.
High grade buds for sure
One seed looks real big. I can't wait to see this girls all grown up. 

Ill be using coco hair and the General Organics line.  
A 165w LED light frommy local  hydro store.  Has a 3 year warranty the name brand is from california.   Ill b using the full cycle light good for vegging and flowering

Ill 
Try to upload a picture everyday fot this 7th year anniversary edition!!!

 Since the first day Sep 8 2009.  When i introduced myself saying.  My name is dr Robert but you can call me Doc.
I been smoking weed for a very long time been growing since the 90's.   Thank you all for motivating me with your grows and for supporting me.   All I can say is that it has been a pleasure to work for this movement I had a lot fun. And the future is even brighter.

Next year I wanna start growing for a medical clinic in california and open a bakery and along with the farm my own strains and  goodies. 

View attachment 20160918_042256.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2016)

That one seed is huge!  Enjoy DR.  I like your plan of a bakery.. I will be watching.. You came here a few months before me... it was a good decision for us huh.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 18, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> That one seed is huge!  Enjoy DR.  I like your plan of a bakery.. I will be watching.. You came here a few months before me... it was a good decision for us huh.



Always a pleasure to see you dear friend.   Thank u for stopping by.  Im very happy we made MP our home.  I started growing my own because is so hard to get good quality buds for a fair price.

My bakery is my dream.  I love MJ.  And I know I got something unique and of a higher quality. 

What a nice big seed right.   I had a huge seed in my first group my Lavender she was huge and super dark.  She turned out to be a huge monster.

 7 years growing here sounds easy but it takes a lot of effort.  My goal is to not get too much weight and stay under this state limit.  .  every failure was a lesson well learned.   I feel so confident compared to when I first started.  Finally I feel like a careful gardener.  Always looking after my babies!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 19, 2016)

Here comes the magic. Only one time u.  We only get one chance 

View attachment 20160919_042055.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 21, 2016)

We got two tails out Ill transplat soon.  Ill take a pic in a lil bit now ill hit the ubong laters


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 23, 2016)

Today is the 23rd So I made 6 OG kush clones 2 lavenderberry and 2 Great white shark.  Also two seeds are ready for their New pots.  Pics in 30mins ill b back 

View attachment 20160922_222419.jpg


View attachment 20160922_222504.jpg


View attachment 20160923_142148.jpg


View attachment 20160923_143913.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 25, 2016)

So here my clones n the 4 seeds.  Still waiting on the sex of 8 of 10 clones.  8 possible male clones    is ok 1 out of 4 is not the worst at least  i got 1 female Shark.  So my two shark clones are females!!!! Waiting on the OG kush pic 2 and Lavenberry pic 3 

View attachment 1474829403181761485823.jpg


View attachment 14748295403351171266481.jpg


View attachment 1474829586797334940943.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 28, 2016)

O h. B o y 

View attachment 20160928_155813.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 3, 2016)

I made 8 more Great White Shark clones for a total of 10 clones.  The initial  2 are starting to root. ( : 

View attachment 20161003_042352.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 9, 2016)

Here are the original 2 shark shock and the other 8 shark shock.   Plus the new 6 Tangerine Dream pheno 1 and 4 Tangerine Dream pheno 2. For a total of 20.  The Newer 8 Sharks look real good see 4 ur self.  And my first two look like.  Well they look almost dead lol.  I left Friday to the beach came back Sunday night so i didn't mist them.  I think tjat was the problem or the biggest problem because i m also using pure water to mist till i see roots and may b those need nutes by now sonce is been 2 weeks sonce u made the cuts.   Also i didnt give them 24 dark after the cut to let them recover. Lil things but they still hanging hoping to see roots real soon 

View attachment 20161009_200955.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 13, 2016)

Everywhere 7 sharks had roots.  Did the transplant but still have a done on them 

View attachment 20161012_235553.jpg


View attachment 20161012_233942.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy 421 .   I made more transplants this time i did 6 Tangerine Dream pheno 1 and 4 clones of my Tangerine Dream pheno 2.  Plus one last Shark for a total of 11 more plus my 7 Sharks i got 18 clones ready to veg 

View attachment 20161018_033504.jpg


View attachment 14767833383451251270904.jpg


View attachment 1476784143666-1612155824.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 21, 2016)

Happy 421.   smoke weed ev day

My babies my lil girls they are always hungry i gotta take responsibility.   I got a feeling some good dank is on the way.  I think 4 clones per 2x2 

View attachment 1477043732567458693609.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello. Here is my group of ladies they look amazing under my led that im also flowering 2 groups 24hrs and im vegging 8 GWS and 9 TD.  Plus my new clones.   4 gropus total under 165led       

Ill flower this GWS in 4 weeks.  in the pic they look light green but in person they look dark and shiny like waxed they went from 3inches to 6 inches. Nice and wide.  

Pic one is of the mom GWS with ger babies
Pic two is the babies alone 

View attachment 20161024_024806.jpg


View attachment 14772962636031238133803.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 12, 2016)

Day 1 of flower they about 16 inches 

View attachment 20161111_031426.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see my ladies fill up 

View attachment 20161206_124715.jpg


View attachment 20161206_000409.jpg


View attachment 20161206_000455.jpg


View attachment 20161206_124758.jpg


View attachment 20161206_124744.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 6, 2016)

Looking good DR!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 6, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looking good DR!



Thanks.  I'm having a lot of fun.    The girls are gonna change so much in the next 2 weeks.   Cheers thanks for stopping by:joint4:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 7, 2016)

hey Dr. Robertsozki buddy awesome seeing your grows and u  

few questions u using Mylar for the room, how big is flower area ?

How much u spend on the light you are flowering with and do u have a link or product name of it i could google? 

going to be making a new grow areas custom made rather then tents i think


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 7, 2016)

N.E.wguy said:


> hey Dr. Robertsozki buddy awesome seeing your grows and u
> 
> few questions u using Mylar for the room, how big is flower area ?
> 
> ...



Hello buddy. Thanks for stopping by.    For my reflector im using black and white panda film. $1 per 10 sqft. I used$4

Work better than mylar cause it wont wrinkle n u can wash it clean.

My LED light is the 220 solar storm full cycle means it can flower n veg.   It runs on only 165wats from Californialightworks and it retails for $519
I got mine at my hydro shop for $400 plus tax
But if it sounds too pricey check out hamster lewis grow lights he was using a mars 300 or something for about $268 i might b forgetting but it covers a 2 x 4
Mine only covers a 2x2.  He also just bought a cool 1200 wat led he has links to the lights.  Mine is made in the usa with a 3yr warranty.  N it work amazing[!!!

Im growing out my walkin closet but im only using about half the space about 3 x 4.  I swith plants every 12 hours so i harvest twice as much!!!

No intake or exhaust fans closed door and Myc02 box $35

I used black plastic for the floor $10

And good old duct tape $3

In yhe corner i flower a 2x2 but the other halfs serves as a vegging are since my light stays on 24/7.   The life expectancy is around 10yrs for mi LED.   Here is a pic.   Let me know if u got more question.   Good luck 

View attachment 20161207_123124.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 11, 2016)

My girls are getting big 2 feet now 

View attachment 20161211_155404.jpg


View attachment 20161211_155348.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 4, 2017)

Omg they looking so good rt Now.     Surprise im starting my next grow.  18 GWS. The great white flower into long colas connecting sto good.   So yeahh.  Only bad thing is i might not b able to stay under 2oz.  At least ill b under 4 oz   n thats a felony.   No thanks.   Although ive been lucky so far.   Im not getting busted over perso al smoke.   I got big fish to fry.   I have a meeting in LA     ready to open a pharmacy. ... here we go LA 

View attachment 20170103_182459.jpg


View attachment 20170103_182521.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 4, 2017)

Let see just for you i took this pic 

View attachment 1483578238199486495077.jpg


View attachment 1483578286547431284067.jpg


View attachment 1483578383358-1178006532.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 6, 2017)

Lots of donkey dicks that are at least 12 inches. Last pic #4 

View attachment 14836921801351134979779.jpg


View attachment 1483692452440860909348.jpg


View attachment 1483692587508-1569295768.jpg


View attachment 1483692833787116205270.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks tasty dr.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice Buds!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words.   Harvest time.   Im so happy with the size.   On to the next 

View attachment 20170109_065830.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2017)

Well didn't these turn out beautiful.. Very nice Dr.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Weed growing from the ceiling, ,,:smoke1:
Awesome harvest Bro.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I had do much gun this last run.   Here is a pic of one shark tail(cola) next to my Bob marley t-shirt 

View attachment 20170213_000814.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2017)

very nice!!!


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr. Those are great buds, huge in fact.  Well done.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 14, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> very nice!!!





Dan789 said:


> Dr. Those are great buds, huge in fact.  Well done.



Muchas gracias Thank you very much .  Great smoke hindu x Afghanistan mix So I had a lot of fun!  particularly with the Great White Shark.   Ill make an album of the strain from seed to harvest n clones n 2nd harvest.

I have a new grow journal  3 GWS seeds germinating. Still waiting


----------

